# Moss allelopathy?



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

So I collected a moss from near a pond and quarantined it alone for a month, and then placed it in it's current location with C. w. var. Lucens and some 'mosses' to test for pests.

I've noticed nothing will really grow within a quarter cm around it. Do you think this is allelopathic compounds doing this?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Nothing I know of but does seem so.
So could be.
All I know is moss is a hybrid of plant and algae


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

StrungOut said:


> All I know is moss is a hybrid of plant and algae


 Mosses are a plant group of its own, closer related to the "higher" plants (tracheophytes: lycopods, ferns, seed plants) than to algae, but not of hybrid origin.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moss


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Ty for clarification. I envy your moss information game


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Pic from this morning. The various mosses are slowly closing the distance, but they do seem repressed by the moss clump, except for the bladder wort(fine, string-like moss), it seems uneffected, growing right through it.


----------

